# Mirrors for JD 5101E



## Tightwad (May 29, 2016)

A family member just bought a 5101E with cab and it doesn't have external rear view mirrors. I'd like to get him a set as a surprise and was curious if anyone here had ever added a set, and which ones you used. From my research, it looks like the 5000 and 6000 series use the same mounting bracket/platform. The swingaway mirrors from JD are about $200/each, which is a bit stiff in my opinion. I've found some hard mounted mirrors online for about $70/pair and some aftermarket swingaways for $160/pair. Any help would be appreciated.

Thanks.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Well the swingaways are really nice when you hit a low hanging stiff limb. I have Deere's and they are pricey. I would say go with the after market swingaways since its a gift. You might want to check with the manufacturer and see if they bolt right up to Deere's mounting base.

Regards, Mike


----------



## Tightwad (May 29, 2016)

Thank you, Sir.


----------



## danwi (Mar 6, 2015)

Just put one from Shoup on the neighbors tractor that I have been running all summer on a big square baler, it really needed something when going down the road and making left hand turns, the tractor was a JD 4960. Check their catalog/ website and see if they have one to fit that tractor.


----------



## broadriverhay (Jun 13, 2014)

I put a set of aftermarket ones on my JD 6220. The swivel ball for the mirror broke on one shortly after. It was a cheap cast material. I made a brass one to replace it and made a spare for the other so whenever it breaks I already have one. Other than that they seem to be ok.


----------



## haybaler101 (Nov 30, 2008)

The aftermarket ones that shoup sells are from K&M manufacturing. I have had two sets of them and you get what you pay for. The framework is not real strong and the mirror heads suck. The rubber grommets come off the heads and the next thing you know, the glass has fallen out. Replacement mirror heads are ~$60 and after buying 4 or 5, I replaced both heads on one tractor with new holland oem mirror heads this spring for $90 each.


----------



## Tightwad (May 29, 2016)

Thank you all for the responses, I appreciate them very much.



broadriverhay said:


> I put a set of aftermarket ones on my JD 6220. The swivel ball for the mirror broke on one shortly after. It was a cheap cast material. I made a brass one to replace it and made a spare for the other so whenever it breaks I already have one. Other than that they seem to be ok.


That's funny. I broke one of the swivels on an OEM mirror from my NH 8260 the other day and just made a replacement swivel out of Delrin last night. NH wanted ~$70 for a new head, cost me a couple bucks for the material to make the new swivel.


----------



## Tightwad (May 29, 2016)

A contact from JD was able to get me a set of OEM mirrors for cost, and I installed them last night. Glad I went that route now, they're very well made as far as the brackets and design. Thank you all for the advise.


----------

